# Martin acoustic ....price check



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this price correct? ...Really!!!!???

*Martin OM-45 De Luxe Authentic 1930 Acoustic Guitar*

$107,999.00

*Description*


The OM-45 De Luxe Authentic 1930 draws its inspiration and exacting specifications from an original 1930 OM-45 De Luxe. Constructed with precious pre-CITES Brazilian rosewood back and sides, a lightly-colored Vintage Tone System (VTS) Adirondack spruce soundboard, and Vintage Tone System (VTS) Adirondack spruce braces throughout. Limited to 11.

The new Martin Vintage Tone System (VTS) uses a unique recipe that is based on the historic torrefaction system. The VTS acts much like a time machine in which Martin can target certain time periods and age the top/braces to that era. This focused method allows Martin’s craftsmen and women to recreate not only the pleasing visual aesthetics of a vintage guitar, but also reproduce the special tones previously reserved for vintage instruments.










It only gets worse!!

*Martin OM-45 De Luxe Authentic 1930VTS Acoustic Guitar Natural *

*The 1930s were a particularly unpleasant time for many Americans. A factory worker lucky enough to have a steady job brought home $34 a month. A scho...Read More*

In Stock & Ready To Ship List: CAD 146,397.54
Shipping (48 Contiguous U.S. States) FREE ...this is truly a nice gesture !!!
Your Price: CAD 117,117.74


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

greco said:


> In Stock & Ready To Ship List: CAD 146,397.54
> Shipping (48 Contiguous U.S. States) FREE ...this is truly a nice gesture !!!
> Your Price: CAD 117,117.74


Let me get this straight... They're cutting you a deal, lowering the price by $29,279.80 and you're still complaining?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

jezuz, i dont even have the 999 part of it....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

pattste said:


> Let me get this straight... They're cutting you a deal, lowering the price by $29,279.80 and you're still complaining?


BUT....They don't ship to Canada...DAMN!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

That's insane. I don't care how nice it sounds, that's just insane


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

and this is for the Authentic models-never mind the real vintage guitar


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm sure it's a really nice guitar. If I was crazy rich, I'd probably snag one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was prepared to offer $103,000. $117,117.?!?!

Are they kidding?

It would cost me another $300 to put a pickup, and volume and tone knobs on it.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I was prepared to offer $103,000. $117,117.?!?!
> 
> Are they kidding?
> 
> It would cost me another $300 to put a pickup, and volume and tone knobs on it.


and a few hundred more for a Floyd Rose....


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

for that kinda money, it better be the best sounding guitar ever strummed by a human hand!

wonder what their process is to "age" the wood back to the 1930's?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> wonder what their process is to "age" the wood back to the 1930's?


Here is a starting point for you. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...-tech-to-make-new-guitars-sound-old/22757503/

Taylor is using this approach:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> Here is a starting point for you.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/...-tech-to-make-new-guitars-sound-old/22757503/
> 
> Taylor is using this approach:


oh, they are just cooking it like how cooked maple is made. I was hoping for something a lot more chemical induced. How is putting your wood in the oven for a while worth $100,000.00???
I thought maybe they'd subject it to 50 years of canibus smoke like Willy Nelson's "Trigger".


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

For 107,999.00 I'd want to be able to play a tune on it, cook my dinner in it, then drive myself to Halifax harbour in it before sailing across the Atlantic Ocean in it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I was thinking $50 for the spruce and $107,949 for the roasting pan ...



Guyfrets said:


> For 107,999.00 I'd want to be able to play a tune on it, cook my dinner in it, then drive myself to Halifax harbour in it before sailing across the Atlantic Ocean in it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> and a few hundred more for a Floyd Rose....


Oh for sure! 

It would be a bit of a shame to route the top and drill holes it it, but I guess you just have to think about how much more versatile it would be with that mod...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was very close to shelling out almost 9 grand about a year ago for a D28 Authentic. I thought long and hard but in the end I felt that my HD28V was all the acoustic I needed. And its matured and improved in the 6 years I've had it. I imagine with the dollar the D28A has increased in price.
100k for a current production guitar is just crazy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Oh for sure!
> 
> It would be a bit of a shame to route the top and drill holes it it, but I guess you just have to think about how much more versatile it would be with that mod...


I don't think you guys are taking this seriously at all.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

greco said:


> It would be a bit of a shame to route the top and drill holes it it, but I guess you just have to think about how much more versatile it would be with that mod...


Add robotuners so you can easily handle all the alternate turnings and you could cover any coffee shop gig or open mike with this $100K guitar.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

For that kind of money, you are betting off looking for a real vintage Martin. You can score a D-28 or D-18 from the late 30's and early 40's for less than that. It may be cosmetically challenged but it's the real deal. I tried out the 1941 D-28A (authentic) when it first came out. Nice guitar, but nowhere near vintage tone. I own a few older Martins, a 68 D-28, a 58 D-28, a 57 00-18 and a 47 D-18. They all blew the Authentic out of the water. I could have purchased a 46 D-28 two years ago for 14K. I backed out and instead put new shingles on the house (huge roof). I have regretted that decision to this day. Look for vintage tone in a vintage guitar.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> For that kind of money, you are betting off looking for a real vintage Martin. You can score a D-28 or D-18 from the late 30's and early 40's for less than that. It may be cosmetically challenged but it's the real deal. I tried out the 1941 D-28A (authentic) when it first came out. Nice guitar, but nowhere near vintage tone. I own a few older Martins, a 68 D-28, a 58 D-28, a 57 00-18 and a 47 D-18. They all blew the Authentic out of the water. I could have purchased a 46 D-28 two years ago for 14K. I backed out and instead put new shingles on the house (huge roof). I have regretted that decision to this day. Look for vintage tone in a vintage guitar.


about a year and half ago I started a quest to find a nice older D28 I tried a number of 50's and 60's D28's (many of them owned by Tundra) and they were all terrible. They were going for prices anywhere from the price of the D28A 1941 I was looking at to much more. The D28A was miles better. In the end even the D28A wasn't enough better than my HD28V to justify the price.
From what I read an actual 40's D28 would most likely beat an authentic but then the price is going to be sky high.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Not all Martin guitars are equal, whether vintage or new. I have owned the 68 for 45 years so it has progressed nicely. My 58 was owned by a famous acoustic musician who handpicked that D-28. He knew what he was looking for and I in return am now the proud owner of a fantastic player. The D-18 is a joy to play and took a long time to find. You have to be patient and look for the guitar that speaks to you. Don't just buy a guitar that says "Martin" on the headstock, you have to play tons of them to find the right one.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah I have yet to have a great vintage Martin experience that I hear so much about. But both Authentics I've played, D28A 1941 and D18A 1937 were excellent.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Marketing at its best.


----------

